# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSP] Redirection automatique

## Crazyblinkgirl

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas  faire une redirection automatique en cas d'erreur de saisie dans une page jsp. J'ai essay :



```

```

mais une page vide s'affiche.

J'ai essay galement :


```

```

mais l il continue l'xcution de la page.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'clairer?

Merci d'avance!

----------


## Eydoll

salut,

Je pense que ton probleme vient de ton *<jsp:forward>*

Je crois que ce tag ne prends, pour son attribut page, que des adresses relatives   ::!::

----------


## dtateur

Je confirme ce que dit Eydoll, ce tag prends une url relative.

essaie plutot a :



```
<jsp&#58;forward page="Accueil.jsp" />
```

ou a :



```

```

Good luck !!!

----------


## Crazyblinkgirl

Effectivement, j'ai essay avec le nom de la page directement et ca fonctionne bien. Merci  tous les deux pour votre aide!

----------


## Whatsyourname

Bonjour,
j'ai utilis ta rponse pour ma redirection

catch(NoSuchMethodException nsme){
   ServletContext context = getServletContext();
   RequestDispatcher dispatcher = context.getRequestDispatcher("/jsp/erreur.jsp");
   dispatcher.forward(request, response); 
}

Pourriez vous m'expliquer le fonctionnement exact (dbutant en JEE)
C'est  dire que j'utilise ce code pour afficher une page d'erreur en fonction de l'exception "catche" (ex ici : NoSuchMethodException ). Serait-il possible d'utiliser le type d'exception "catche" dans ma jsp afin d'y afficher un message personalis en fonction de l'exception.

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------

